# Becoming a Furry



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, all! I'm new here at FurAffinity, and I just became a furry.  :3 I know I want my fursona to do something with Pokemon, but I have alot of questions about becoming a furry.

1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.

2) where can I get furry gear? Tails? collars? fangs?

3) how do I make a fursuit?

4)What about being a furry in public? I already wear my collar around. What else should I wear?

5) How do I explain being a furry to friends and family?

Thanks, and I really want to be a furry, so any help would rule :3

-Maddrow


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

You don't need any of these to be a furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hey, all! I'm new here at FurAffinity, and I just became a furry.  :3 I know I want my fursona to do something with Pokemon, but I have alot of questions about becoming a furry.
> 
> 1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.
> 
> ...


1. Don't wear one
2. Don't get any
3. Don't make one
4. See above
5. Don't


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, I know, but I WANT to have those X3


----------



## Brace (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h30iLfveRbk

I forget if this is the right video.  I'll check in a bit

Edit: no, doesn't look like it.  Hold on

Edit: OK, HERE'S THE RELEVANT VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKXqbmCkyQ&feature=related

I think.  I'll check in a bit


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

XD I guess that all sounds good.
But, I want to have these things. I guess thats the type of furry I am.  I find wearing a collar and tail fun and exciting, and I want to make a good fursona too.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hey, all! I'm new here at FurAffinity, and I just  became a furry.  :3 I know I want my fursona to do something with  Pokemon, but I have alot of questions about becoming a furry.
> 
> 1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of  collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.
> 
> ...





1. Not that I know of, see http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61851
2. The internet.
3. Ask around, there are also plenty of people that make them, for a nominal fee.
4. Depends on if you want people to know if you're furry... Doesn't really matter.
5. Don't. See http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166

Welcome to FAF, by the way.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden's sort of right. Being a Furry doesn't mean you wear a tail or a collar. It means you like anthrop...er, I can never spell that word correctly. You like anthro characters and have one picked out for yourself. There are plenty of furs that don't have suits or collars or anything like that. I'll answer your questions, though, in order.

1. I've seen all sorts of collars. I've seen ones from PetSmart, ones made of chains, and black, spiky ones like mine.

2. You can make your own stuff. If you don't have the skills and/or time, though, you could buy tails from tail makers. Collars can be found in any pet store. I don't know about fangs.

3. Check out the Suits and Suiters forum for that.

4. That's up to you. Wearing a tail to meetups is fun, but you might get some unwanted attention if you're wearing one alone.

5. Everyone's definition of Furry is different. Thankfully my mom didn't know what it was from CSI or anything, so I got to explain to her the more innocent parts of it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Aden's sort of right. Being a Furry doesn't mean you wear a tail or a collar. It means you like anthrop...er, I can never spell that word correctly. You like anthro characters and have one picked out for yourself. There are plenty of furs that don't have suits or collars or anything like that. I'll answer your questions, though, in order.
> 
> 1. I've seen all sorts of collars. I've seen ones from PetSmart, ones made of chains, and black, spiky ones like mine.
> 
> ...



You don't _have_ to pick one for yourself. I haven't, cause I'm too cool for that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 8, 2010)

WTF is with today? Why must I be tempted?

Just don't. Being a furry is not like being gay. There is not reason to tell them anything. It's a hobby. But tape it for us if you do come out to them.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomings btw :3 And the tips!
And yes, I probobly wont tell family, but if I do, I will tape it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Thanks for the welcomings btw :3 And the tips!
> And yes, I probobly wont tell family, but if I do, I will tape it.


Please be a troll please be a troll please be a troll...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

A troll :| excuse me I'm a retard.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you do all of those, I'd also start planning a funeral.

If a member of the general public doesn't kill you, I'm pretty sure some sort of higher power will.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please be a troll please be a troll please be a troll...


Lol. He'd then get invitation into our exclusive group. ^_^


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm totally not a troll  I'm being totally honest.  I just discovered I'm a furry and I'm trying to figure stuff out. I know I'm one, I just have no idea where to start or what to do. :|


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h30iLfveRbk
> 
> I forget if this is the right video.  I'll check in a bit
> 
> ...


What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> A troll :| excuse me I'm a retard.



You.  Don't.  Say.


----------



## Brace (Feb 8, 2010)

You should get a copy of the Official Furry Rulebook at Barns and Noble.  Just ask one of the people working there, as loudly as possible.  If they tell you they don't have it, insist that you're legit and ask to check the back with them.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

XD and I guess I wont do all of that. Just in certain places.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Good question- wtf _did_ i just watch?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 8, 2010)

You're a Pokefur.

You should die.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I'm totally not a troll  I'm being totally honest.  I just discovered I'm a furry and I'm trying to figure stuff out. I know I'm one, I just have no idea where to start or what to do. :|


Stop treating it like some sort of special thing that you are born into. It makes you look like a douche.

And I'm still calling troll on this.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Good question- wtf _did_ i just watch?


Just a friendly pointer: Try and refrain from double-posting...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Woah, woah woah.... Hold up....
I'm not saying its special or anything, I just know I like anthromorphics and things like that, I just have no idea how to express it.
I just started this thread because I don't know what else to do, I just knew I should come here and figure stuff out, maybe figure out my own furry style.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Woah, woah woah.... Hold up....
> I'm not saying its special or anything, I just know I like anthromorphics and things like that, I just have no idea how to express it.
> I just started this thread because I don't know what else to do, I just knew I should come here and figure stuff out, maybe figure out my own furry style.


You don't have to express it. Why do people treat furry stuff as if they just found out they were gay?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not treating it like that! I just discovered a new hobby and just want to know what I can do with it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't have to express it. Why do people treat furry stuff as if they just found out they were gay?



That's what I was going to say.

I was in the same predicament when I found out about furries too. 
Now it's just a matter of: "I feel like I'm one, like anthro stuff, and that's all what counts".

But if you really wan to do all that stuff here's the first thing you'll have to do:
"Save lots of money because that suit and its manteinance are going to cost a ton".


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

So true... Yeah they do look like they cost a bunch X3
No, I'm not so sure about fursuiting.  I already Live Action Role Play, just want to add a furry aspect to my already-established Drow Elf persona.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, what everyone else has been saying. You don't need to go out and buy all that stuff to be a furry, you are who you are and now that we recognize you as one already then why go the extra mile because who knows, you might not be into the furrydom as much as you think. Give it some time and if you know this is you then go for it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> So true... Yeah they do look like they cost a bunch X3
> No, I'm not so sure about fursuiting.  I already Live Action Role Play,* just want to add a furry aspect to my already-established Drow Elf persona.*



Fox ears! Preferably dark red or black. Those never fail.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I feel like I know what to do now.  I guess I'll surf affinity for awhile and figure out what I want to do and what I'm all about :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm, fox ears... :3 ok, sounds good!


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay. If you want to join teh furry club here is what you do. Go buy a large dogcock dildo and start familiarizing yourself with it. 

Then go molest a dog and tell everyone you know. When they look at you like you're some sick fuck (and you are, you're a furry) yell at them. "YOU CANT JUDGE ME! FURSECUTION!"

I don't remember step three.

Step four is profit.

Step five is an hero.

Edit: H&K I just noticed your species. Def Leppard kicks ass. You are now even more awesome :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, yeah, cuz THAT sounds like a good idea...
 seriously guys? how about helping a dissolusioned furry instead of bashing him?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, yeah, cuz THAT sounds like a good idea...
> seriously guys? how about helping a dissolusioned furry instead of bashing him?




Honestly bud you don't have to come out with being a furry to anyone...Just keep it a "at home" deal...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

I get that now! XD
Just needed clarification on alot of stuff, since I'm new to this whole thing


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, yeah, cuz THAT sounds like a good idea...
> seriously guys? how about helping a dissolusioned furry instead of bashing him?


Bashing? What I'm doing is educating :V


----------



## Tai (Feb 8, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You're a Pokefur.
> 
> You should die.



Not all pokefurs are bad. At least he isn't a fox, wolf, or dragon.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

Tai said:


> Not all pokefurs are bad.



Says pokemon avatar person


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Then muchos gracias for the education XD
What's wrong with pokefurs tho :3 Eevee ftw!


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, anyway, i guess thanks everyone.  I'll see you all on fa


----------



## Tai (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Says pokemon avatar person



I can't help it. After two years of being a Riolu in my dreams I just got stuck with it.

I can even feel my tail (perfect to the shape) in those dreams.
It wasn't even a choice for me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.
*go to the dollar store... ??? PROFIT!!*

2) where can I get furry gear? Tails? collars? fangs?
*Tails from me start at $25. get fangs at the dollar store.*

3) how do I make a fursuit?
*dont try to unless you're mechanically/artistically gifted. my prices start at $800 for a fullsuit.*

4)What about being a furry in public? I already wear my collar around. What else should I wear?
*a dogcock*

5) How do I explain being a furry to friends and family?
*you dont.*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Tai said:


> I can't help it. After two years of being a Riolu in my dreams I just got stuck with it.
> 
> I can even feel my tail (perfect to the shape) in those dreams.
> It wasn't even a choice for me.



inb4 otakukin.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> inb4 otakukin.



I'm really liking your new avatar.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.

*the ones in bdsm*

2) where can I get furry gear? Tails? collars? fangs?

*a ditch*

3) how do I make a fursuit?

*skin a bear with your bare hands*

4)What about being a furry in public? I already wear my collar around. What else should I wear?

*a dunce cap (with ears of course :V)*

5) How do I explain being a furry to friends and family?

*act as if it's the biggest deal and that they'll never understand*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *skin a bear with your bare hands*


Or better yet skin a ratteguhn


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Or better yet skin a ratteguhn



no.

wear the dead ratteguhn for a day, then skin it. then eat the remains.

then light it on fire.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Oh, yeah, cuz THAT sounds like a good idea...
> seriously guys? how about helping a dissolusioned furry instead of bashing him?


You're so new...
Nothing is sacred on this site, learn this now.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Or better yet skin a ratteguhn


:C Ratteguhns are cool though!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm really liking your new avatar.



Gracias mi amiga.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You're so new...
> Nothing is sacred on this site, learn this now.


this site is for....
DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this site is for....
> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES



Red letters hurt. X.x


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Or better yet skin a ratteguhn



what hey no



:c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this site is for....
> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES


Fix'd


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what hey no
> 
> 
> 
> :c


every time you post i want to be a ratteguhn


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Everytime I read this thread, I lose all hope in life.

In order to resolve that, I must write shitty poetry on how my soul is dark and my existence is bleak.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Zrcalo said:
> 
> 
> > this site is for....
> ...



fix'd



Shenzebo said:


> every time you post i want to be a ratteguhn



d'aww ilu


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> d'aww ilu


Do you like the green one or the blue one :3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Then *muchos gracias* for the education XD
> What's wrong with pokefurs tho :3 Eevee ftw!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No me voy a molestar por eso, no me voy a molestar por eso, no me voy a molestar por eso...



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Gracias mi amiga.



Esto me alegra, esto me alegra...



Zrcalo said:


> this site is for....
> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES



No pienso golpearme contra los muros por eso...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

this site is for....
DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES


fix'd


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi masa estalla con los gatitos.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate not being bilingual...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Mi masa estalla con los gatitos.



Pues no la expongas a ellos.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Mi masa estalla con los gatitos.



Me gusta comer gatos


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Pues no la expongas a ellos.



No puedo.



Zrcalo said:


> Me gusta comer gatos



Usted es una persona muy extraÃ±a.. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this site is for....
> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES
> 
> 
> fix'd


Why isn't this on the main page?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why isn't this on the main page?



it needs to be added to their disclaimer.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate having minimal spanish knowledge >.<

Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande en mis pantalones!!

Rawr!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why isn't this on the main page?


 
Yay, rainbow!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

Stereotypes sad face


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it needs to be added to their disclaimer.


It does. And whenever someone asks what a furry is, they need to read that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate having minimal spanish knowledge >.<
> 
> Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande en mis pantalones!!
> 
> Rawr!





Por quÃ©?!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why isn't this on the main page?



Dude I was legit rofl..ing at your fix...It's true tho, they need a sticky or something about this.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuck you assholes and your spanish. All the cool kids took German.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No puedo.
> 
> 
> 
> Usted es una persona muy extraÃ±a.. >.>




Se que soy.
mi espanol es tambien muy limitada.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No puedo.
> 
> 
> 
> Usted es una persona muy extraÃ±a.. >.>



Â¿Por quÃ¨? (Las tildes de mi teclado se daÃ±aron)

Â¿SerÃ  que es chino?



> Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande en mis pantalones!!



DisfrÃ¹talo mientras puedas.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Se que soy.
> mi espanol es tambien muy limitada.



AsÃ­ que es mÃ­o.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Stop talking in moonspeak damnit!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Por quÃ©?!?




Tengo ni idea....Un estudiante gritÃ³ la frace en clase una dia y era muy divertida...

(Hopefully that makes sense in spanish hehe)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¿Por quÃ¨? (Las tildes de mi teclado se daÃ±aron)
> 
> Â¿SerÃ  que es chino?
> 
> ...



I have to beat my keyboard in order to get the accent.

lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It does. And whenever someone asks what a furry is, they need to read that.



I'll do it every time...
same as posting my "furry closet" image.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tengo ni idea....Un estudiante gritÃ³ la frace en clase una dia y era muy divertida...
> 
> (Hopefully that makes sense in spanish hehe)



.....

Can a camel really do that with it's knees?!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> 
> Can a camel really do that with it's knees?!?



Ok i know my spanish isn't THAT bad...

but what i ment to say is A student (uber druggy hehe) shouted it in class and it was funny....so it sorta stuck I guess.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll do it every time...
> same as posting my "furry closet" image.


DOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIT

If I ever meet a furry who acts like furry crap is being gay then I will punch them in the god damn jaw.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate having minimal spanish knowledge >.<
> 
> Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande en mis pantalones!!
> 
> Rawr!



UN PANTALONES ES MUY CALIENTE!?!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok i know my spanish isn't THAT bad...



I know what you said. I lol'd.




Zrcalo said:


> UN PANTALONES ES MUY CALIENTE!?!



Agua?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> If I ever meet a furry who acts like furry crap is being gay then I will punch them in the god damn jaw.



you should make it your siggy.
rainbow dogcock warning.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know what you said. I lol'd.
> 
> Agua?



agua por favour....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should make it your siggy.
> rainbow dogcock warning.


lolololol


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tengo ni idea....Un estudiante gritÃ³ la frace en clase una dia y era muy divertida...
> 
> (Hopefully that makes sense in spanish hehe)



Hay tantas cosas que estÃ n mal con esa frase...

But I won't blame you.



Zrcalo said:


> UN PANTALONES ES MUY CALIENTE!?!



Esta estÃ  peor.
Y no la perdono.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck you assholes and your spanish. All the cool kids took German.



El alemÃ n no estÃ  en boga y lo sabes MUY bien.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lolololol



I fucking love you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Also since I don't get this god damn moonspeak, here's some Def Leppard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw



Zrcalo said:


> I fucking love you.



I <3 you too lets maek babby nao


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Hago uso de espaÃ±ol para hablar en un cÃ³digo secreto para mi hermana. : V

Necesito la prÃ¡ctica....



Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck you assholes and your spanish. All the cool kids took German.



Puedes besar mi culo negro.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Hay tantas cosas que estÃ n mal con esa frase...
> 
> But I won't blame you.
> 
> ...




Si, soy en la clase de espanol tres y prefiero leer espanol uh..(rather than speaking it, don't know how to say it).


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> AsÃ­ que es mÃ­o.



*high five in spanish*


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also since I don't get this god damn moonspeak




Ha ha ha! LOL!

No es "lunarÃ¨s", es espaÃ±ol.



Scotty1700 said:


> Si, soy en la clase de espanol tres y prefiero leer espanol uh..(rather than speaking it, don't know how to say it).


... leerlo mÃ s que hablarlo.
AsÃ¬ es como se dice.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering why I stopped posting in the den.
Now I remember.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I <3 you too lets maek babby nao


We have the old H&K back. All is well now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was wondering why I stopped posting in the den.
> Now I remember.


Well you and your final faggot avatar can just go right on out the door you came in! >=[


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I <3 you too lets maek babby nao




how do i maeks babby?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how do i maeks babby?


I think u stik peniz in vagoooo n stuf but i knot sur


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think u stik peniz in vagoooo n stuf but i knot sur


I'm currently loling. Please continue.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I fucking love you.


 
I love you to.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> I love you to.



d'awww... I fucking love you too...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm currently loling. Please continue.




Yup, you're not the only one. God I'm in such a good mod right now. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think u stik peniz in vagoooo n stuf but i knot sur



I haz maek relevant thred
how do we maek furry babby?
i put peniz in doggy?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I haz maek relevant thred
> how do we maek furry babby?
> i put peniz in doggy?


i dunno i go git mai femme doggie n i stik it in hur vagoo n se if furre babby is frommd


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, you're not the only one. God I'm in such a good mod right now. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I wanna be! Wait a minute, lemme go gram a Mtn. Dew. DAMMIT! It's not throwback! *cries*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Polla perro!
Polla perro!
Polla perro!
Polla perro!


amidoinitrite?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Look guys I can do it too!

"df aklgj asldfkjl l lkjfklajfl   aklfjal;kfj" wewt!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> i dunno i go git mai femme doggie n i stik it in hur vagoo n se if furre babby is frommd



how do i kno?
do i look n vagoo? 
...

I se no babby.
wher peniz?


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> d'awww... I fucking love you too...


 
Your still way more amazing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how do i kno?
> do i look n vagoo?
> ...
> 
> ...


i dun se babbyy i guez we ned moar peniz in doggie vagoo

or mebbe doggie peniz im peoeple vagoo


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wanna be! Wait a minute, lemme go gram a Mtn. Dew. DAMMIT! It's not throwback! *cries*



I fucking love mountain dew.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2526156/
NSFW


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I fucking love mountain dew.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2526156/
> NSFW


I fap to that pic every night.

True story.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> i dun se babbyy i guez we ned moar peniz in doggie vagoo
> 
> or mebbe doggie peniz im peoeple vagoo



ben dovr? 

we trai dat whey...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ben dovr?
> 
> we trai dat whey...


kay i does it letz try nao *bendz ovar*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Your still way more amazing.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 8, 2010)

Fucking troll.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Mentally retarded awesome face!!!
ROFLing again...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay i does it letz try nao *bendz ovar*



*throwz dog*

NAO MAEK BABBY FURREE


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *throwz dog*
> 
> NAO MAEK BABBY FURREE


dogiie shot wite stuffz in me u se babby nao


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> dogiie shot wite stuffz in me u se babby nao



too foamy.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Fucking troll.



Estas personas no tienen ninguna vergÃ¼enza.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> too foamy.


k wen we kno if babby fromd

alzo doggie fel gud im me


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k wen we kno if babby fromd
> 
> alzo doggie fel gud im me


I think this a new low for H&K... IDC, as I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think this a new low for H&K... IDC, as I'm laughing too hard.


Omg, he's in the bestiality part of his life! Pretty soon he will actually WANT to yiff with is <3!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think this a new low for H&K... IDC, as I'm laughing too hard.



I think it's a new low for me-
oh yeah the taxidermy thing.

I'm so low I'm high.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Omg, he's in the bestiality part of his life! Pretty soon he will actually WANT to yiff with is <3!


OOOH! <3!!! 


lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think it's a new low for me-
> oh yeah the taxidermy thing.
> 
> I'm so low I'm high.


I'd fuck a taxidermy animal if you made it.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd fuck a taxidermy animal if you made it.


Heckler, are you okay? This ain't you!! Talk about boobs or something, because you're starting to scare me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heckler, are you okay? This ain't you!! Talk about boobs or something, because you're starting to scare me.


Don't judge me for expanding my horizons. >=[


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't judge me for expanding my horizons. >=[


I won't.  MEE NEXT!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I won't.  MEE NEXT!


Are you a taxidermy animal with a fake vagina?

Also I love how we took this shitty thread and made it so, so awesome...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you a taxidermy animal with a fake vagina?
> 
> Also I love how we took this shitty thread and made it so, so awesome...


No, and agreed.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd fuck a taxidermy animal if you made it.


 

Not goin to lie..

So would I..


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k wen we kno if babby fromd
> 
> alzo doggie fel gud im me



fuck it good. fuck it good.
put some back into it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fuck it good. fuck it good.
> put some back into it.


k nao mai peniz iz in mai doggie n it felz gud but i dunno if doggie liek it


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Not goin to lie..
> 
> So would I..



;3 now taking taxidermy commissions.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 now taking taxidermy commissions.....


make me one that looks like your fursona.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k nao mai peniz iz in mai doggie n it felz gud but i dunno if doggie liek it



doggie needz 2 expand horizunz.
sho it who boss.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> make me one that looks like your fursona.



duuuuudddee...

....

$150


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 now taking taxidermy commissions.....


 

I would totally get one, what kind of animals do you make?

only if it looks like you...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> doggie needz 2 expand horizunz.
> sho it who boss.


k i got doggie in hancuffz n a balgag n nao i am doesin it wit anal beedz


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> I would totally get one, what kind of animals do you make?



birds, foxes, coyotes....

I'll be working on a coyote in the near future.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k i got doggie in hancuffz n a balgag n nao i am doesin it wit anal beedz



*cracks up*

WHIP IT.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

The main causes of furryism are Disney, Don Bluth, _Animaniacs_, creepy Meatloaf power-ballads, and Animu


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *cracks up*
> 
> WHIP IT.


k i wipped it n it yelped. i tink it was in plesure tho.

Also, would a taxidermy version of your fursona be sexable?


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

but they have to look like you. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k i wipped it n it yelped. i tink it was in plesure tho.
> 
> Also, would a taxidermy version of your fursona be sexable?



I'll leave ample sized holes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll leave ample sized holes.


It better be tight. Tight like a dog.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> but they have to look like you. :3c



XP I'm pretty good at airbrushing...

dude. I made my own fursuit... 
I was thinking of remaking the head...
and selling the old one...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XP I'm pretty good at airbrushing...
> 
> dude. I made my own fursuit...
> I was thinking of remaking the head...
> and selling the old one...


Sell it to me and I'll wear it when I jack off/during sex.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It better be tight. Tight like a dog.



then maybe I should go and shoot a dog, skin it, stuff it, then give it to you. 

dude.

what if I left a hole in the head?


*cough cough*
this is relevant to the topic. it's all about becoming a dogfuc- I mean furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then maybe I should go and shoot a dog, skin it, stuff it, then give it to you.
> 
> dude.
> 
> ...



That would be so sexy holy crap I just came my pants thinking of it


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sell it to me and I'll wear it when I jack off/during sex.


 
No fair, I want it!!

Or we could use it together :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> No fair, I want it!!
> 
> Or we could use it together :V


Will you give me head while wearing it?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That would be so sexy holy crap I just came my pants thinking of it



SKULLFUCKING.


dude this thread is so bad it's awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> SKULLFUCKING.
> 
> 
> dude this thread is so bad it's awesome.


Hell yeah!

And it gave me a boner.

Is that good or bad?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> SKULLFUCKING.
> 
> 
> dude this thread is so bad it's awesome.


 
This thread is indeed awesome  *applause*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> And it gave me a boner.
> 
> Is that good or bad?



bad... baaad... you've been a /very/ bad boy...
*dressed in leather suit with gas mask*

*whips*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bad... baaad... you've been a /very/ bad boy...
> *dressed in leather suit with gas mask*
> 
> *whips*


Now I REALLY like where this is goin'


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> And it gave me a boner.
> 
> Is that good or bad?


 
That boner didnt come from the thread. :V


And we could do everything with the head.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> This thread is indeed awesome  *applause*



*applesauce*
suddenly. all over you.

H&K. go lick that sauce off....
lick it alllll off.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *applesauce*
> suddenly. all over you.
> 
> H&K. go lick that sauce off....
> lick it alllll off.


 
Yeah! bring it on!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *applesauce*
> suddenly. all over you.
> 
> H&K. go lick that sauce off....
> lick it alllll off.


I'll gladly lick every last bit of it off... no matter where it is..


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll gladly lick every last bit of it off... no matter where it is..


 
That's good because she got it all over my business


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's good because she got it all over my business


Mmmmm even better....


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's good because she got it all over my business



*whips* you should be more careful scrubwolf.... naghty naught naughty...


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

*drools*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *whips* you should be more careful scrubwolf.... naghty naught naughty...


 
Thank you may I have another? HK you might want to get to work, everything's getting all matted


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

I want back into this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> I want back into this.



well we do still have the dog.... or you could clean up HK...

*cracks whip* 

obey me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Thank you may I have another? HK you might want to get to work, everything's getting all matted


MMmmm yeah tastes so good... I'm don't think I'm doing a good job.... maybe I need some... _persuasion..._


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> MMmmm yeah tastes so good... I'm don't think I'm doing a good job.... maybe I need some... _persuasion..._


 
Take those pants off and I'll give you some _persuasion..._


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

How bout we both give him some persuasaion.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Take those pants off and I'll give you some _persuasion..._


Damn this makes me feel naughty...

(BEST. THREAD. EVER. Also I lol'd at how Zrcalo has gotten us to to have dominatrix orgy)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn this makes me feel naughty...
> 
> (BEST. THREAD. EVER. Also I lol'd at how Zrcalo has gotten us to to have dominatrix orgy)


 
Are you going to take them off or should I do it?

(Agreed most awesome thread ever. Zcarlo, you rock)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you going to take them off or should I do it?
> 
> (Agreed most awesome thread ever. Zcarlo, you rock)


Let's see you take them off me... be gentle... or not...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

[yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow theres almost 30 people watchin this


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's see you take them off me... be gentle... or not...


 
*slips paw waistband* *slides down slowly* Oh my....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> [yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]


I counter your Throbbing Gristle with SAMMY HAGAR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHt4eFd_2Co


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

what you all need....
what you allll need is a little bit of...

persuasion.

like always I persuade you...
like always...

look into my eyes... as I persuade you...


there's a certain way, there's a certain touch, there' a way too much.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> [yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECBBAz1e5Dk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]


 
We shall yiff to this someday.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Where's the taxidermied dog by the way?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy fucking titballs there are a lot of people masturbating to this.



leon said:


> We shall yiff to this someday.



NOME >=[


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Holy fucking titballs there are a lot of people masturbating to this.
> 
> 
> 
> NOME >=[


 
I hope they enjoy the show 

Your move HK


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mkay, I'm busting out doggy style on that taxidermied dog :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what you all need....
> what you allll need is a little bit of...
> 
> persuasion.
> ...


You could persuade me to do anything... 
(I can't tell if this thread is getting creepy or awesome. Or both...)


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm just waiting for Zrcalo. :3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, I'm busting out doggy style on that taxidermied dog :mrgreen:


 XD lol.... oh yeah and yiff...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You could persuade me to do anything...
> (I can't tell if this thread is getting creepy or awesome. Or both...)


 
So are you going to get back to cleaning that _applesauce_?

(it's awesome. and just a little creepy)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So are you going to get back to cleaning that _applesauce_?
> 
> (it's awesome. and just a little creepy)


Nah, unless a certain someone wants me to...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

enjoy. he was built for ... PERSUASION.

*whips scotty*

you work for me now...


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

*Walks in and is surprised to see what is going on*

I can't figure out to either walk back slowly or sit here and watch.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> *Walks in and is surprised to see what is going on*
> 
> I can't figure out to either walk back slowly or sit here and watch.


Sit down, stay awhile, get sucked off...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> enjoy. he was built for ... PERSUASION.
> 
> *whips scotty*
> 
> you work for me now...


 
I think HK needs some more persuasion


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> *Walks in and is surprised to see what is going on*
> 
> I can't figure out to either walk back slowly or sit here and watch.


 WATCH!! lol


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

*Raises eyebrow* I got nothing else better to do.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Every one will bow to the amazing dominance of Zrcalo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> enjoy. he was built for ... PERSUASION.
> 
> *whips scotty*
> 
> you work for me now...



*yiff!*

Oay! Do it harder! I've been a VERY knotty fawkx. :roll:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm just waiting for Zrcalo. :3



psh. I'm actually at work tutoring some peeps on biology...


SPERMS AND EGGS

I'm actually holding rat testes.

no kidding.

rat testes. 

maybe you'd like to suck on them.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Every one will bow to the amazing dominance of Zrcalo.


 o.o well hello leon ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> psh. I'm actually at work tutoring some peeps on biology...
> 
> 
> SPERMS AND EGGS
> ...




eww no you're getting ball sauce all over your keyboard


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> psh. I'm actually at work tutoring some peeps on biology...
> 
> 
> SPERMS AND EGGS
> ...


 

I'd much rather suck on your testes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff!*
> 
> Oay! Do it harder! I've been a VERY knotty fawkx. :roll:




bend over. I want your hands behind your back...
and tilt your head upward.

you must wimper like a dog.

*whips*


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff!*
> 
> Oay! Do it harder! I've been a VERY knotty fawkx. :roll:


 yes he is lol I wanna join


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> psh. I'm actually at work tutoring some peeps on biology...
> 
> 
> SPERMS AND EGGS
> ...


I'll suck on them if you do stuff to me


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Every one will bow to the amazing dominance of Zrcalo.



I'm afraid that if I bow, I will hurt someone in the process, look at me, I'm a death machine


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll suck on them if you do stuff to me


 
I'll work on ya, you have quite the package...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (12 members and 21 guests)


the guests are only jealous.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> I'm afraid that if I bow, I will hurt someone in the process, look at me, I'm a death machine



*leans back in leather* *wiggles finger to come forth*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (12 members and 21 guests)
> 
> 
> the guests are only jealous.


Well too bad, they arn't getting any. Now whip me harder!


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (12 members and 21 guests)
> 
> 
> the guests are only jealous.



Before you know it like 20 threads just randomly pop up in the introduction area then rush to join in.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (12 members and 21 guests)
> 
> 
> the guests are only jealous.


 
Jealous of your amazingness.

And of how sexy you are. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Jealous of your amazingness.
> 
> And of how sexy you are. :3


Bitch don't make me backhand you! >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bend over. I want your hands behind your back...
> and tilt your head upward.
> 
> you must wimper like a dog.
> ...




*yiff! along with a few moan-wimpers*

Well I'm already knotted in the dog so I'll go along with it, *puts paws behind back and looks upward in a sexy stare at you*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff! along with a few moan-wimpers*
> 
> Well I'm already knotted in the dog so I'll go along with it, *puts hands behind back and looks upward in a sexy stare at you*


 
Move your tail *places hands on hips*


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch don't make me backhand you! >=[


 
As long as it isnt no bitch hit go for it~


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well too bad, they arn't getting any. Now whip me harder!



*whips you, cutting a gash in your clothing*

I hope you didnt plan on keeping that.

take it off.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bend over. I want your hands behind your back...
> and tilt your head upward.
> 
> you must wimper like a dog.
> ...





ScrubWolf said:


> Move your tail *places hands on hips*




Oh believe me, I'm already wagging at this point ^^


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Should have turn back when I had the chance, now the exit is blocked.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *whips you, cutting a gash in your clothing*
> 
> I hope you didnt plan on keeping that.
> 
> take it off.



*whimpers and takes everything off*

Now what... 

(I am loling IRL btw.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Should have turn back when I had the chance, now the exit is blocked.



I would start lapping at your crotch but I'm a bit preoccupied at the moment


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh believe me, I'm already wagging at this point ^^


 
*strokes tail* so do you want it?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Jealous of your amazingness.
> 
> And of how sexy you are. :3



D:< bow to your master! *whips*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *strokes tail* so do you want it?



Just as long as the doggie supporting me doesn't collapse under our "combined compassion" <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *whimpers and takes everything off*
> 
> Now what...
> 
> (I am loling IRL btw.)



*hands knife* 

do something interesting and artistic.



cut off your dick.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *hands knife*
> 
> do something interesting and artistic.
> 
> ...


B-but I don't wanna cut off my dick! D=


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just as long as the doggie supporting me doesn't collapse under our "combined compassion" <3


 
don't worry, he's a strong pup. *slowly enters*

(lol, this nonsense started at post #127!)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

I HATE BEDTIMES!!! I so want in on this, but I must sleep... DAMN!


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D:< bow to your master! *whips*


 
I shall obey master.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I HATE BEDTIMES!!! I so want in on this, but I must sleep... DAMN!



HAH! I mean that's too bad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> don't worry, he's a strong pup. *slowly enters*
> 
> (lol, this nonsense started at post #127!)



(How the hell.....that's like 100+ posts ffs)

*moans some more along with wagging my tail profusely*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> B-but I don't wanna cut off my dick! D=



à² _à² 

then cut something else.

do it.

now.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> (How the hell.....that's like 100+ posts ffs)
> 
> *moans some more along with wagging my tail profusely*


 
*picks up speed* how's that?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> 
> then cut something else.
> 
> ...



*cuts off dick*

OWWW!

BUT IT HURTS SO GOOD!

I AM CUMMING BLOOD AND SEMEN OUT OF A STUMP


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> 
> then cut something else.
> 
> ...


 

Ill cut off my foot if that pleases you master.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *picks up speed* how's that?



*yiff*
"Oh murr! Keep it up wolfie"


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Ill cut off my foot if that pleases you master.



that would please me greatly fair slave...

*hands knife*

with dignity.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *cuts off dick*
> 
> OWWW!
> 
> ...



Dammit you ruined the mood for me 

Went from semi-horny to lol/angry <_<


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

wow, what have i been missing


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

*cuts off foot without even a whimper*


Oh god yes!!


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit you ruined the mood for me
> 
> Went from semi-horny to lol/angry <_<



Same.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

your master will be back as soon as I drive home from work.

yes.

I sex forums at work.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff*
> "Oh murr! Keep it up wolfie"


 
*pounds faster* foxie is tight! are you ready for something bigger?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever seen H&K actually RP. I think we just made history! *hands H&K a gold trophy*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit you ruined the mood for me
> 
> Went from semi-horny to lol/angry <_<



*rubs your crotch*


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow, what have i been missing



A lot! I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> your master will be back as soon as I drive home from work.
> 
> yes.
> 
> I sex forums at work.


I wish I got to do that when I had a job... damnit!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow, what have i been missing



go back about 100 posts to where it all started (page 5 I think). Then climb aboard the bandwagon and go to town <3


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

What have I been missing here??? à² _à²


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

brb gaize


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen H&K actually RP. I think we just made history! *hands H&K a gold trophy*


Anything for Zrcalo... <3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> go back about 100 posts to where it all started (page 5 I think). Then climb aboard the bandwagon and go to town <3


 
I'm not done with you foxie! are you ready to tie?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anything for Zrcalo... <3



ON YOUR KNEES.

GROVEL.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw shit Zrcalo left... Keep up the body cutting H&K!!

Dammit it was a trap. Still not gone...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *pounds faster* foxie is tight! are you ready for something bigger?



*Yipping from sheer pleasure*
"Your lust overwhelms me, but it's so satisfying. Keep it up hot stuff".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ON YOUR KNEES.
> 
> GROVEL.


D=

*grovelgrovelgrovel*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Yipping from sheer pleasure*
> "Your lust overwhelms me, but it's so satisfying. Keep it up hot stuff".


 
*growl* Are you ready to tie fox?


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

*Taps his foot to a song he is listening to*

Don't mind me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Well damnit, my inspiration left... now what.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Commence!!! Shit, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well damnit, my inspiration left... now what.


 
I still have an _input_ for you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *growl* Are you ready to tie fox?



Oh yes!



ScrubWolf said:


> I still have an _input_ for you




But your "input" is already inputted....in me :mrgreen:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Yipping from sheer pleasure*
> "Your lust overwhelms me, but it's so satisfying. Keep it up hot stuff".


Scotty: you+me in a chatroom. But not tonight... GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

If only I had a camera or a video recorder.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Scotty: you+me in a chatroom. But not tonight... GOOD NIGHT!



What can I say, I'm a hot fox that knows how to verbally pleasure someone ^^




Ateren said:


> If only I had a camera or a video recorder.



now why would you want that?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I still have an _input_ for you


I will only do that if a certain someone makes me and that someone is not here good sirs. >=[


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*bites shouder* *growls* yeah *ties*

My input is under my tail, my output is in you 



Heckler & Koch said:


> I will only do that if a certain someone makes me and that someone is not here good sirs. >=[


 
awww


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

I might just screenshot this page...


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I might just screenshot this page...



That and the last 4 pages or so.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

This is seriously the best thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *bites shouder* *growls* yeah *ties*
> 
> My input is under my tail, my output is in you
> 
> ...



"Hell-o!" *Tries to nip at you but to no avail*

(Wouldn't it be so hot if we could knot each other...)


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder how long we can keep this up.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> I wonder how long we can keep this up.


I donno.... good question...


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

not long probably


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Hell-o!" *Tries to nip at you but to no avail*
> 
> (Wouldn't it be so hot if we could knot each other...)


 
When I'm done you can have a go at me 



Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno.... good question...


 
Let's see how long we can make it (pun intended)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> When I'm done you can have a go at me



 I already lost my applesauce to the doggie.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

For now *Makes a large ball of electricity* I'm going to play catch with myself.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I already lost my applesauce to the doggie.


 
Aww, a one shot fox? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be playing snake... à² _à²


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hey, all! I'm new here at FurAffinity, and I just became a furry.  :3 I know I want my fursona to do something with Pokemon, but I have alot of questions about becoming a furry.
> 
> 1) what kind of collar should I get? are there any no-no type of collars? I have a lager black one with a small metal ring.
> 
> ...




1: No.

2: Online, try a magic thing called google.

3: Again, try google, it really is magic.

4: If you have any sense at all you WILL NOT wear anything in public, unless of course you don't mind having fun poked at you for looking silly.

5: Telling friends and family is NOT important in most cases. It's a hobby, so why treat it as something other than a hobby? just tell them.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> When I'm done you can have a go at me
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how long we can make it (pun intended)


I'm not gay so I won't be having any man sex...



RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: No.
> 
> 2: Online, try a magic thing called google.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhh..... awwwwwwwkward....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Aww, a one shot fox? I've never heard of that before.



It was just too intense both before and after you "came" into the picture


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay so I won't be having any man sex...



Same, if a female was here, it be different.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay so I won't be having any man sex...


 
I know, my comment was directed at Scotty not you


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

No gay stuff for me, bro.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Same, if a female was here, it be different.


There was.

And we were having fun but she had to go =(


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It was just too intense both before and after you "came" into the picture


 
Ok, the least you can do is clean me up  *pulls out*


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There was.
> 
> And we were having fun but she had to go =(



 darn.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There was.
> 
> And we were having fun but she had to go =(



I had to punt a babyto ease my frustration when she left >:[


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

IT'S YOUR ONE WAY TICKET TO MIIIIDNIGHT

CALL IT

HEAVY MEEETALLLL

(This thread needs moar metal now that it's all gheysmeckz)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Ok, the least you can do is clean me up  *pulls out*



*EPIC moan, Pulls outta the dog as well then proceeds to groom myself*

"Sorry, I got my priorities" *winks*


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh noes, its getting slower! well ya HK we do need some music.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Oh noes, its getting slower!




In a sexy voice "OH Yes!"


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

IN THE NIGHT, COME TO ME, WITH A TOUCH OF EVILLLLL!!

Loljudaspriest


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *EPIC moan, Pulls outta the dog as well then proceeds to groom myself*
> 
> "Sorry, I got my priorities" *winks*


 
Well don't be a stranger *winks*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S YOUR ONE WAY TICKET TO MIIIIDNIGHT
> 
> CALL IT
> 
> ...



ON AND ON FEELIN' JUUUUUUUST RIGHT

CALL IT

HEAVY MEETALLLL


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Well don't be a stranger *winks*



*Hands him towel*

You got yourself a puddle there...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> *Hands him towel*
> 
> You got yourself a puddle there...


 
Why thank you 

Care if I give you a ride? *winks*





Livin' after midnight. Rockin' to the dawn
Lovin' to the mornin', Then I'm gone, I'm gone


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Well don't be a stranger *winks*



After lapping up my applesauce (<3) I proceed on all fours over to wolfie (<3) while quivering from the romance in the air. 

Off-topic (yes, this whole thing has been off topic but now i'm getting off topic from the off topic discussion)

I want some apple pie now, my mom made some and It sounds really appeasing right now.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Care if I give you a ride? *winks*
> 
> ...



I don't take rides, I give them.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ON AND ON FEELIN' JUUUUUUUST RIGHT
> 
> CALL IT
> 
> HEAVY MEETALLLL


DESPERATION ON A RED LINE!

CALL IT!

HEAVY METAL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOISE!

*guitar solo*


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DESPERATION ON A RED LINE!
> 
> CALL IT!
> 
> ...



Need drums? I got them. *takes out two sticks*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Need drums? I got them. *takes out two sticks*


Every band needs drums, duh!

In Zrcalo's absence, this thread is now about the awesomeness that is metal.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> After lapping up my applesauce (<3) I proceed on all fours over to wolfie (<3) while quivering from the romance in the air.


 
Let me know when you're ready for round two 



Ateren said:


> I don't take rides, I give them.


 
Well is there anyone in the queue?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Need drums? I got them. *takes out two sticks*



WTH, did you just pull those outta your ass or something...sounds kinky


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Every band needs drums, duh!



Alright then! lets rock out!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Let me know when you're ready for round two
> 
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone in the queue?



I'm running on "E" right now, whatta ya say we call it a night and commence tomorrow, after all I gotz a date with LK in a yiff chat as well ^^


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm running on "E" right now, whatta ya say we call it a night and commence tomorrow, after all I gotz a date with LK in a yiff chat as well ^^


 
It's all good fox 




Poison Rules

Don't need nothin' but a good time
how can I resist
Ain't lookin' for nothin' but a good time 
and it don't get better than this


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Alright then! lets rock out!



FASTA THAN A BULLET!

TERRIFYING SCREEEEEEEEEAM

ENRAGED AND FULL OF ANGAH

HE'S HALF MAN AND HALF MACHIIIIIIIIIINE!

(FUCK YOU TYPO YOU'RE NOT METAL!)


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

killin dead


----------

